# Thinking of applying to join the dark side as Uber CSR....



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Listings in SF..and Chicago... Hmmmm.. Dare I take the plunge to the dark side??? I think I would enjoy nothing more.... than to get to read all the rider whining ...I think it would be nothing short of epic... I think the tears of uber's pretentious no tipping asshole paxs would sustain me for years...and also the occasional Randy Shear type brown nose drivers...haha...

Everyday would be like Christmas morning..

Sample PAX: Hi, the meanie driver didn't talk to me... 
My response: Oh I'm sorry Mrs. PB..but that driver is a mute...

Sample PAX 2: The con man driver didn't tell me tips weren't required, so I tipped him $1.. you must do something!!!
My response: I have sent you a $1 coupon to a restaurant of your choice..where I have it on good authority that tips are also NOT required...

Randy Shear: Just emailed to say that I got punched in the face by a pax..but I still 5 stared them...like a good little *****...you proud of me?

My response: Hmmm...

Randy Shear: Please tell me you love me uber..... I have Travis's name tattooed across my butt..

Notice the last line in the qualifications... must be an uber "evangelist" hahahahahaha...


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Listings in SF..and Chicago... Hmmmm.. Dare I take the plunge to the dark side??? I think I would enjoy nothing more.... than to get to read all the rider whining ...I think it would be nothing short of epic... I think the tears of uber's pretentious no tipping asshole paxs would sustain me for years...and also the occasional Randy Shear type brown nose drivers...haha...
> 
> Everyday would be like Christmas morning..
> 
> ...


You don't qualify, you're not an Uber evangelist.
They must be kidding 

Didn't see your last comment.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Listings in SF..and Chicago... Hmmmm.. Dare I take the plunge to the dark side??? I think I would enjoy nothing more.... than to get to read all the rider whining ...I think it would be nothing short of epic... I think the tears of uber's pretentious no tipping asshole paxs would sustain me for years...and also the occasional Randy Shear type brown nose drivers...haha...
> 
> Everyday would be like Christmas morning..
> 
> ...


Ability to do copy/pasta


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

copy/pasta
heheeeee funny sheet!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

https://www.zendesk.com


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Confirms that Uber is a religion.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Okay, here's what you need to know before you pledge your soul to the dark side:

How pleasant your job/working environment is depends completely on which region you're assigned to. West Coast, Central, East Coast or NYC. From personal experience, working on the NYC team is a great environment. We kinda need the help too (rider queue in the thousands all weekend). The coasts, not so much, I've heard nothing but complaints. Central sounds like good people. Take that with a grain of salt - the Uber teams/regions are almost like separate companies, that's how different they are.

You won't be working directly for Uber but for a company called ZeroChaos. You will officially be their employee, they handle your timesheets, pay and benefits. Uber does the rest.

They've been offering new people lower pay than when I started. The average now is $11-$13, seems to depend on experience. It's also a temporary contract, you get renewed if your metrics are where they should be.

Scheduling is weird. NYC is pretty nice, flexible, except we have a mandatory 6 day work week. Everyone works 4 hours on Saturday and Sunday. The other regions tend to be pretty wonky, apparently. Some getting scheduled for 12 hours shifts without any say. But this isn't too different from any other customer support job.

Although we use canned answers, you actually do need to have some skill at writing. We often smush more than one answer together and it has to flow well. We also modify the answers, and some situations we don't have a canned answer at all so you free hand it - and it better sound like Uber-speak. 

If you get an interview, be enthusiastic and excited. They LOVE that - they don't seem to want overly stuffy people. Uber evangelism isn't all that important, I hadn't even heard of the company until I applied. They seem more interested in your attitude and past experience.

In general it's a pretty chill atmosphere and can be really fun, but I think that's because I'm on one of the more laid back teams. This has been my favorite job out of any other support gig I've had in the past.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Okay, here's what you need to know before you pledge your soul to the dark side:
> 
> How pleasant your job/working environment is depends completely on which region you're assigned to. West Coast, Central, East Coast or NYC. From personal experience, working on the NYC team is a great environment. We kinda need the help too (rider queue in the thousands all weekend). The coasts, not so much, I've heard nothing but complaints. Central sounds like good people. Take that with a grain of salt - the Uber teams/regions are almost like separate companies, that's how different they are.
> 
> ...


I'm sure they also like people no older than 30, god I don't know how you do it. I would give everyone a canned response just to piss them off.
edit :Raquel, I think she replied to you with a canned, cut and paste response, lol.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I'm sure they also like people no older than 30, god I don't know how you do it. I would give everyone a canned response just to piss them off.
> edit :Raquel, I think she replied to you with a canned, cut and paste response, lol.


lol Not necessarily. I'm over 30, the oldest on the team is 40-ish. The csr's tend to be older than the managers.


----------



## sfbayoldguy (Nov 7, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Okay, here's what you need to know before you pledge your soul to the dark side:
> 
> How pleasant your job/working environment is depends completely on which region you're assigned to. West Coast, Central, East Coast or NYC. From personal experience, working on the NYC team is a great environment. We kinda need the help too (rider queue in the thousands all weekend). The coasts, not so much, I've heard nothing but complaints. Central sounds like good people. Take that with a grain of salt - the Uber teams/regions are almost like separate companies, that's how different they are.
> 
> ...


Only an NYCer would not consider themselves part of the "East Coast". But still consider Seattle, SF, LA, SD, Sac, .... The homogenous "West Coast".


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

sfbayoldguy said:


> Only an NYCer would not consider themselves part of the "East Coast". But still consider Seattle, SF, LA, SD, Sac, .... The homogenous "West Coast".


Technically NYC includes NJ and CT. We're a separate team just because of the sheer volume of tickets. We have our hands full!


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> They've been offering new people lower pay than when I started. The average now is $11-$13, seems to depend on experience


I was thinking a big 50K salary, fine wines and caviar..


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

You mentioned your work environment, but I a;always thought you guys worked at home?


----------



## sfbayoldguy (Nov 7, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Technically NYC includes NJ and CT. We're a separate team just because of the sheer volume of tickets. We have our hands full!


Ant that makes you not part of the East Coast how?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> You mentioned your work environment, but I a;always thought you guys worked at home?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Somewhere in India a call center is secretly being constructed.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Listings in SF..and Chicago... Hmmmm.. Dare I take the plunge to the dark side??? I think I would enjoy nothing more.... than to get to read all the rider whining ...I think it would be nothing short of epic... I think the tears of uber's pretentious no tipping asshole paxs would sustain me for years...and also the occasional Randy Shear type brown nose drivers...haha...
> 
> Everyday would be like Christmas morning..
> 
> ...


Yuck...a Uber job?? I would rather eat nails for a full time job.


----------



## sfbayoldguy (Nov 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Actually..Ho Chin City, Vietnam...


Nobody calls it Ho Chi Minh City, especially Ho Chi Minh. Saigon Baby.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> You mentioned your work environment, but I a;always thought you guys worked at home?


Maybe atmosphere or tone are better words. Yes we work at home but we're in chat rooms all day and talking back and forth with each other and managers. Think of it as being at the water cooler all day while doing your work.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Maybe atmosphere or tone are better words. Yes we work at home but we're in chat rooms all day and talking back and forth with each other and managers. Think of it as being at the water cooler all day while doing your work.


I thought that is was a joke that you guys work at home.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> View attachment 5083


Not gonna lie. Working from home while chemically altered is awesome. (Note: It was totally legit! The vicodin was prescribed for an actual problem.) Although I've never tried it while hung over.

@Long time Nyc cab driver Not a joke at all, we work from home.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Maybe atmosphere or tone are better words. Yes we work at home but we're in chat rooms all day and talking back and forth with each other and managers. Think of it as being at the water cooler all day while doing your work.


 AOL would have had a field day with this if this took place back in their heyday. I still miss those old chatrooms once in a while.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Lidman said:


> AOL would have had a field day with this if this took place back in their heyday. I still miss those old chatrooms once in a while.


What about BBS, I bet you don't remember that.


----------



## FivePointFire (Dec 16, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Scheduling is weird. NYC is pretty nice, flexible, except we have a mandatory 6 day work week. Everyone works 4 hours on Saturday and Sunday. The other regions tend to be pretty wonky, apparently. Some getting scheduled for 12 hours shifts without any say. But this isn't too different from any other customer support job.


Speaking from my side, we are required to work two 4-hour blocks on the weekends. If you're one of those people that enjoys working weekends, you can schedule yourself for 12hrs on both Saturday and Sunday and break up the remaining portion of your 40-hr requirement however you want. thehappytypist is right about the chat rooms all day. We use them to reach our supervisors and ask for additional input on complex issues. And, of course, there are other chat rooms specifically for "hanging out around the water cooler".

Working from home is not too bad. Don't have to worry about a commute, can wear what you want, and pretty much live anywhere as long as you have a high-speed connection. As was mentioned earlier, the downside is the fact that you don't know whether or not your contract will be renewed at the end of your current cycle. Ah, the chaos of being a contractor.

~5pF


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

If you go and get the job, let us know right away so we can start a thread with a poll:

How long does Raquel last as a CSR at Uber?

Two days will be the most popular answer.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Raquel, are you obsessed with Uber?


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

I wonder how much longer until the drivers are expected to start answering emails and uber gets rid of half their CSRs, I bet they've considered it but know what type of answers the drivers would give haha

But seriously though, why don't they just give drivers access to all the CSR information? Just let us scan/search it and find our own answers. Not the 'god mode', but just the general, non-customer related info. I've been given incorrect answers many times.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> I wonder how much longer until the drivers are expected to start answering emails and uber gets rid of half their CSRs, I bet they've considered it but know what type of answers the drivers would give haha
> 
> But seriously though, why don't they just give drivers access to all the CSR information? Just let us scan/search it and find our own answers. Not the 'god mode', but just the general, non-customer related info. I've been given incorrect answers many times.


That makes too much sense for Uber to do. In all seriousness, love the idea. Would make Uber's stance on us being IC's a lot stronger, too.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I'm sure they also like people no older than 30, god I don't know how you do it. I would give everyone a canned response just to piss them off.
> edit :Raquel, I think she replied to you with a canned, cut and paste response, lol.


Before the age of 30, the brain is still susceptible to "Jim Jones" style Cultures/Brainwashing


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

Raquel said:


> Listings in SF..and Chicago... Hmmmm.. Dare I take the plunge to the dark side??? I think I would enjoy nothing more.... than to get to read all the rider whining ...I think it would be nothing short of epic... I think the tears of uber's pretentious no tipping asshole paxs would sustain me for years...and also the occasional Randy Shear type brown nose drivers...haha...
> 
> Everyday would be like Christmas morning..
> 
> ...


Why not ? If you are fair in judging between driver and Pax . I don't think Uber will hire you cause you are good person . One of their requirements is that you have to be crook !! CSR = Crook Support Representative


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

Just_in said:


> I was thinking a big 50K salary, fine wines and caviar..


LOL 50k is hardly a "big" salary.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

You really seem to love attention. All you do is complain about how shitty Uber is, yet now you're talking about working for them? 

I hope you're joking.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Listings in SF..and Chicago... Hmmmm.. Dare I take the plunge to the dark side??? I think I would enjoy nothing more.... than to get to read all the rider whining ...I think it would be nothing short of epic... I think the tears of uber's pretentious no tipping asshole paxs would sustain me for years...and also the occasional Randy Shear type brown nose drivers...haha...
> 
> Everyday would be like Christmas morning..
> 
> ...


if you are serious about trying out for CSR they cannot know that you have ever driven. Just a hiring policy they seem to have


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> What about BBS, I bet you don't remember that.


ICQ Anyone?


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> What about BBS, I bet you don't remember that.


Love BBS, gave hours away to L.O.R.D. just to get a piece with that lovely lady behind the bar.


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> ICQ Anyone?


Icq, good stuff! Also IRC with a cracked version of mIRC and a couple good drinks with some kick ass tunes was how I spent many a night.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Next time I send an email to CSR, end with "How's your cat doing?" If they have a cat that should freak them out.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

The Kid said:


> Next time I send an email to CSR, end with "How's your cat doing?" If they have a cat that should freak them out.


Odds are they actually do have a cat. Uber is run on cat power.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Listings in SF..and Chicago... Hmmmm.. Dare I take the plunge to the dark side??? I think I would enjoy nothing more.... than to get to read all the rider whining ...I think it would be nothing short of epic... I think the tears of uber's pretentious no tipping asshole paxs would sustain me for years...and also the occasional Randy Shear type brown nose drivers...haha...
> 
> Everyday would be like Christmas morning..
> 
> ...


Go ahead and apply...if you get it I'm sure a lot of us can't wait to hear your replies...lol! In fact maybe a lot of drivers should apply to be CSRs...there would definitely be some funny and straight up responses:

Sample Pax: Dear Uber, my driver didn't hand me a rose this past valentine's day and I'm really feeling some kind of way about that.

Our CSR response: I do believe you weren't up to the standards of appearance to be given a rose. Like the former CEO of Abercrombie and Fitch who didn't want ugly people wearing his clothes, Uber sets a higher standard for passenger looks and lifestyle....I mean didn't you see our Spotify commercial with the young hipsters getting into a Toyota Corolla. Yeah, make it to that level of entitlement and you'll be good for next year.

Uber On!!!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

CJ ASLAN said:


> You really seem to love attention. All you do is complain about how shitty Uber is, yet now you're talking about working for them?
> 
> I hope you're joking.


Hmmm... do


CJ ASLAN said:


> You really seem to love attention. All you do is complain about how shitty Uber is, yet now you're talking about working for them?
> 
> I hope you're joking.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

You do realize CSR's don't make tips right? I mean that was one of your items you felt were important to you. What happened to the Casino job?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> You do realize CSR's don't make tips right? I mean that was one of your items you felt were important to you. What happened to the Casino job?


She stopped posting on that thread, it got boring. So she made a new thread about working for Uber, despite how much she hates them. Blackjack dealers don't always receive tips, even when someone hits it big...you're asking for problems


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Will Raquel be seduced to the dark side of the UBER Force?? Stay tuned!!!!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> What about BBS, I bet you don't remember that.


I remember BBS. I also remember CompuServe and Prodigy. Hard to believe CompuServe was discontinued. AOL can't be far behind.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Uber definitely creates "Stockholm Syndrome" in some drivers


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

More like desperation..


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

And the "China Syndrome" as well.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeah, Blowing up like Nitro


----------



## Taft (Sep 3, 2014)

If you like working 50 to 60 hours a week for just above minimum wage then Uber is for you; otherwise, look for something else to do. Just saying!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

sfbayoldguy said:


> Only an NYCer would not consider themselves part of the "East Coast". But still consider Seattle, SF, LA, SD, Sac, .... The homogenous "West Coast".


POST # 11/@sfbayoldguy: F'sure!
Totally! An @john djjjoe photo just
appeared in my Unabridged Dict-
ionary adjacent to the following:
a••hole, blowhard, jerk, pecker-
head etc.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

FivePointFire said:


> Speaking from my side, we are required to work two 4-hour blocks on the weekends. If you're one of those people that enjoys working weekends, you can schedule yourself for 12hrs on both Saturday and Sunday and break up the remaining portion of your 40-hr requirement however you want. thehappytypist is right about the chat rooms all day. We use them to reach our supervisors and ask for additional input on complex issues. And, of course, there are other chat rooms specifically for "hanging out around the water cooler".
> 
> Working from home is not too bad. Don't have to worry about a commute, can wear what you want, and pretty much live anywhere as long as you have a high-speed connection. As was mentioned earlier, the downside is the fact that you don't know whether or not your contract will be renewed at the end of your current cycle. Ah, the chaos of being a contractor.
> 
> ~5pF


POST # 25/@FivePointFire: Cool Ava-
tar you got there. Too bad UP.Net For-
ums hasn't seen much of you since
you signed up in December. Care to
provide some limited details about
your Region, quantities of "tickets"
in your hourly/daily/weekly quota
and the length(s) of CSR Contracts
through ZeroChaos? Thank you!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I wonder if Raquel has been "Abducted" by the UBER "secret police"


----------



## Russ Reed (Mar 30, 2016)

puber said:


> Ability to do copy/pasta


 Ahaha


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

They certainly succeed at creating a 'wow' experience.


----------

